# Question about puppy growth rate



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

Daisy will be 4 months in a few days and I know she'll keep growing for several months still. But when does it slow down? It seems like she's bigger every time I look at her! Her breeder predicted she would reach about 18 lbs (8kg) fully grown and she's already at 13 lbs (6kg). 

I'm trying to figure out if the breeder's prediction was way off or if she's going to slow down here soon.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly put on a lb every week until she was 6 months old, then slowed down to more like half a lb a week. 

At 4 months old she was 7kg. She's now 12.7kg at 12 months old.

They all grow at slightly different rates, but it sounds like Daisy will be bigger than the prediction x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's very difficult to make any true predictions. They all stop growing at different rates and times in their first year, some even go on to fill out up to 18 months.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say Dudley stopped getting taller at around 8 months but carried on filling out after that, he is a couple of inches taller than was predicted and taller than both parents, if it is a repeat mating the breeder may get a better idea but could still be off a bit.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Out of interest what do you feed?


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Out of interest what do you feed?


I feed her Kirkland Puppy food from Costco. She also gets a fair amount of people food - probably more than she should.  If I make a roast with rice and green beans for dinner, I will fix her a small bowl and mix it all together like a stew. And she gets at least a bite of almost everything we eat (except things that are not okay for dogs, like chocolate). But she's not chubby at all. We gave her a bath a couple of days ago and my kids were shocked at how small she is under all that fluff. 

I was just hoping y'all would tell me it's common for cockapoos to grow really fast for the first 4 months and then more slowly for the next several months. At this rate, she's going to hit 30 lbs which surprises me that her breeder would be that far off. They usually breed labradoodles and goldendoodles but this was not their first litter of cockapoos. I realize you can never be sure what an individual dog will do, but I would think their estimate would be closer than it appears it's going to be. 

It's funny though because I originally wanted a larger dog, like a goldendoodle but by husband wanted something smaller if it was going to live in the house. Once we got Daisy, I decided I really liked how little she was and hoped she'd stay on the small side. Now it looks like she's going to be much larger than expected. But that's okay, she's too sweet not to love no matter how big she gets.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

redessa said:


> It's funny though because I originally wanted a larger dog, like a goldendoodle but by husband wanted something smaller if it was going to live in the house. Once we got Daisy, I decided I really liked how little she was and hoped she'd stay on the small side. Now it looks like she's going to be much larger than expected. But that's okay, she's too sweet not to love no matter how big she gets.


Sounds similar to us, we really like springer spaniels and if it wasn't for the shedding would probably have got one, then decided that a smaller dog would be quite good, fit in the car easier etc, Dudley is 18" to his shoulder and bigger than some springers we meet, bigger than all the cockers we meet and similar to some of the small labradors. We love his size.


----------

